# Body type of a man - Ladies please answer



## synonimous_anonymous (May 31, 2010)

I've always been into sports. I played them all growing up. I always had a huge appetite, which was fine since I was playing sports.

In college sports were something I watched on TV while drinking copious amounts of beer. I got bigger, but not in a good way. When I moved away from my home country to this country (In Asia) I started to lose the weight because of the local diet. However, at one point I decided to start adding weight (Healthy muscle mass)

Long story short: I got into powerlifting which means eating a lot and lifting heavy. So I was big all around, there was fat but also muscle. Because the diet was a clean diet and I was in the gym 4 days a week, I always had good blood test results and other results from physicals. Every now and again I would injure myself in the gym and see the doctor and always had blood pressure taken...never a problem.

Being big meant that clothes were not easy to buy. In fact, in Asia it meant that I had to either order them from back home or go to a Big and Tall store here...which is expensive. My size was never an issue with my wife, at least I thought. But recent events have shown me otherwise.

I was 180cm tall (That's about 6ft) and 280lbs (125-127kg depending on the time of day) This weight would fluctuate depending on the time of year. I would normally get heavier in the winter trying to add more mass and then drop down by the summer, trying to cut as much fat off my body while maintaining strength.

I guess the question is: Is this UNattractive to the ladies out there?

It wasn't unattractive to my wife BEFORE. She says "It's not your size that I'm worried about. It's your health." But more and more I hear from her, size also seems to be an issue. She wants to buy clothes for me but can't. She wants to go shopping with me but can't. She is a very slender lady who, IMO could use a little more meat on her but even without it she looks sexy as hell.

Since May, I've stopped the lifting and focused on getting slender. This is not easy, it's almost 90 percent diet and 10 percent exercise that will determine how much fat I lose compared to muscle. I told her my goal was to be between 80kg and 90kgs (175lbs to 200lbs) with a mid-teens body fat percentage. That should give me enough muscle to still feel fit and enough fat loss to still have some definition. This is all by next summer (That was the goal).

Unfortunately, the weight loss has been quite fast. I've dropped 20kgs (almost 45lbs) in the last couple of months. I'm breaking out old clothes from years and years ago because what I have on now is too loose.

Does going from a big guy (Check out powerlifting photos in Google to get and idea) to something far more slender THAT important? Does a persons idea of 'sexy' and 'desirable' change over time even though your body (Or spouse's body) hasn't?


----------



## sailorgirl (Jun 9, 2010)

You're asking is your body/weight unattractive to ladies out there? 

Well yes and no. Some women will find big, burly type of men hot as sin. Others will be turned off. 

I think the question you need to ask your wife if your body type is attractive to her. Cause it doesn't matter if us ladies here find you attractive or not. We're not married to you. And some ladies here would find you sexy others wont.

I also think you should keep in mind that for many women sex and attractiveness in a mate depends largely on emotional response. My hubby is not the typical type of man that I find attractive at first sight--but I find him sexy as hell because he is able to elicit a favorable emotional response from me.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

sailorgirl said:


> Well yes and no. Some women will find big, burly type of men hot as sin. Others will be turned off.


So very true, the question is no different than if she likes men with hairy chests or smooth, some even find bald men a turn on. We all have different tastes-that's what makes the world interesting- only matters what your wife's are. 

I have a male friend who is very thin and seriously LOVES overweight women, that is his preference. I think we need more like him around. I know he is rare. 

I personally have never changed in my preferences in what I like/desire over the years, same now as I was when I was 18 yrs old.


----------



## Carron36 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sailorgirl's opinions are similar to mine. All that matters is your wife's opinion of your body. The body type that catches my eye is the same now as it was 20 years ago. However, emotions play a huge role in what a woman is attracted to. Not too long ago I met someone who was the complete opposite of what turns my head in public, but he was very charming, humorous and sweet and I can honestly say I found him attractive.
The emotional connection is the key for a woman staying attracted to her husband.


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

On the other side of the coin, since my separation, I find myself attracted to women I normally didn't in the past, it has been the conversations, whether through phone calls or in person and the talk has not been sexual in nature, just playful banter, but I seem to find it arousing to me, where before it was how she looked.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

synonimous_anonymous, as others have said it's all up to a persons preference. If you haven't changed your body type over time then I doubt that's it. I've seen a lot of your posts bud and it seems to me your trying in vain to find something to bring everything back to normal. I know it must be a hard and heart wrenching time right now for ya. Keep your chin up man, and don't be too hard on yourself.



Star said:


> I think a lot of what you are asking really just boils down to personal preference of the individual (your wife), Me personally,build wise, men that are slim/skinny do absolutley nothing for me, I like men to be of medium/medium-large build, tall (I'm a tall girl and tower over most men especially in heels) I like broad shoulders and chests, and I like him to have thighs, as chicken legs are a no, no for me!!!


lol, are you my wife? For her, thighs are a major, major turn on. Its the thing she said she noticed the very first thing when we met. At the time I was climbing a ladder (I was helping a common friend put a roof on a barn) and she said later should couldn't stop staring at them.


----------



## LaCuriosa (Jan 13, 2010)

synonimous_anonymous said:


> Does going from a big guy (Check out powerlifting photos in Google to get and idea) to something far more slender THAT important? Does a persons idea of 'sexy' and 'desirable' change over time even though your body (Or spouse's body) hasn't?


I'll echo what others have said. To the first question, it depends on the person. I did the Google thing, and I personally would not be attracted to that body type. I like tall and slender and two of the sexiest things that stand out for me are seeing a hint of collarbone and seeing a guy with long, slender fingers. There's something graceful about it that appeals to me. Big thighs would probably bother me, but Star's "no no chicken legs" would not!! But I'm not your wife, so I shouldn't matter. 

Does the idea of sexy change over time? I wouldn't think it would change much. It hasn't for me over the past 20+ years.

LC


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

My hotness preferences have always been the same.. lol. I like big buff guys but to a point - You know how you see those weightlifters and their muscles look huge, unnatural and....veiny? Yuck yuck yuck. I hate that. I like buff people as long as the buff looks natural - if it looks like you went out and pumped weights 24 hours a day then that becomes very,very unattractive (to me anyway).
You come across as a bit obsessed with your weight (weight, muscle mass, appearance, diet etc). Or is it just because this is a sport you are really into? I really don't think your wife would care to the degree that you do. Us wives don't care about BMI, muscle mass, body appearance half as much as you appear to  So chill out!


----------



## synonimous_anonymous (May 31, 2010)

I was always into it for the sport. It kept me busy. Feeling strong helped me feel good. I'm not ripped (low body fat) and veiny...

My wife did mention in conversation that a lot of her passion during sex was the emotions that were there. Now, I guess, I have to find out how to bring those emotions back. Hopefully a change (As small as it may seem) will help. She wants to be able to buy me clothes...Another couple of months and I will be able to fit into 'regular' clothes.


----------

